# Blue Ram Breeding



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I currently have 4 blue rams in a ten gallon. I know it should be a 40 gallon but I cant afford a new tank all the time. So I did put lots of flat rocks into the tank as well as 2 flower pots made of plastic. Does it need to be made of clay or will I get by with the plastic ones? Also I turned up my heater to 80 degrees. Should it be higher than that? I have lots of plants in the tank but only two types. Java moss and java fern. I am getting grass in a few days to put into the gravel. What else could I do to improve? Also does anyone know for sure how to tell male from female. Its really hard because Ive looked on websites and I still dont understand. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck! I've never kept them before, but my brother had some. I would say that you should get rid of a pair once one pair has paired up. A 10 gal is a stretch from what I've heard for a pair, let alone 2 pairs. Post pictures so we can help you sex them. It's kind of hard for me to explain how to sex them, but I'll try. In my experience which is little, the males have a kind of "spikey" hairdo like this. http://www.google.com/imgres?q=male...0&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:72&tx=118&ty=64

The females usually have pink bellies. That's one of the best ways to sex them. The males also have more of a pointed dorsal fin. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that's the way to sex a lot of cichlids. 
Here's a pic of a female. 
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=fema...0&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:88&tx=111&ty=72


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay so I think I might have 3 females and one male. But tell me if you think different. I could not upload the last ram but I think it is immature anyways because it is still very small. 
Heres the first one which I think is a male:









2nd one:









3rd one:


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Females are slightly smaller and are more pink on the underside with black edged pelvic fins. _Females also have a blue sheen over the black spot below the dorsal fin. _


----------



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure your correct the first is a male and the 3rd pic is female, not really sure bout the second hard to tell from that angle. The rocks and planters should be fine for egg laying and the temps good also. (mines usually 80-82F both are healthy and have spawned before in that temp range.) If they do breed keep a close eye on them, that's a small space and they get a lot more aggressive when protecting their eggs.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay will do . Anything else I could do to make it even better? Type of plant they like or anything?


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Would alder cones be good if my ph is at 7? Ive read they lile it at 6 to breed.


----------



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

The type of plants more depends on your lighting,ferts and personal choice. Mine do like to hang around the sword plants a lot thou. I'm no expert in the ph field I haven't altered mine at all, its about 7.6 and i haven't had any problems with them spawning.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay thanks!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

First one is a male. The 2nd one appears to be a female, but it's hard to see. The 3rd is almost definitely a female.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Alright. So is it best to move 2 of the others out and leave one female and the male? would that make it easier for them to spawn?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd condition them with brine shrimp and let them pair off. Just make sure the water quality is good and you should be fine.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

softness and temp are more important than pH. I wouldn't change anything unless you are having eggs that don't hatch. 

Alder cones are interesting, not only do they drop pH & hardness, but they release something that kills egg fungus. If alder grow near you, you can find your own or you can mail order them. Always be careful and gradual with anything that changes water parameters.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay thanks!


----------

